# Does my dog have german shepherd in her?



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello, 
I adopted a rescue mutt about a month ago and was told that her mother was part doberman, but that was all the rescuers knew (she was rescued with her mother and six other pups). Everyone my pup has met, including our vet, says they think she is a german shepherd mix. Her sister looks like a gsd to me, but Sookie - well, she is a lot smaller than her sisters and I just have no idea. Does anyone here think she is a shepherd mix or do you see the doberman... Or what? I'm just curious  thanks for your time! Oh - she is about 7 months in the pic.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She does look very GSD to me!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like there is GSD in there somewhere. I LOVE her ears. She is very cute.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

She looks very GSD to me also.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Dobermans ears wont stand up naturally (i think), so id say GSD too. Or at least something with erect ears.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Definitely some (a lot) of GSD in there!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't stop looking at the picture. She looks like such cool sweet girl. I love all dogs but along with German Shepherds...Doberman's are among my top 3 favorites.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Mac's Mom said:


> I can't stop looking at the picture.


me too, she's beautiful, i'm no expert but i'd say some gsd for sure, prolly a lot of it


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I see a very familiar face, LOL. Definitely GSD mix.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Definitely a GSD mix, she's adorable :wub:


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Agree with everyone. She looks like a sassy gal!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

I see GSD in her!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She sure does! She's stunning!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

I see GSD too! More than anything else  What an adorable mix. She looks sweet as honey 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I had a friend who had a GSD / Dobbie mix and the Dobbie was the dominate gene...in fact you couldn't even tell he had GSD in him except for his size.

You have a GSD mix there...if ya ask me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Sookie is mixed with cute and German Shepherd. Sookie
is a very nice name.


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks so much for the feedback! If most people think she is a mix is it okay for me to stick around and ask questions on the gsd forums? Sookie is very sweet and seems really clever. She has such huge ears, and the left one is almost always floppy (unless she is really excited), it cracks me up. I wasn't sure what the white cross/blaze on her chest could be from - it looks more like a collie thing I thought? So tempted to do a wisdom panel genetic test! I just feel like it might help me guide her training a bit to know what her background is. We've been doing lots of nose work because she seemed to instinctively catch onto it. She is, however, ridiculously clumsy - not sure if that is her age or a permanent defect lol.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

definitely stick around. don't think GSD's have an exclusive when it
comes to training.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sookie said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback! If most people think she is a mix is it okay for me to stick around and ask questions on the gsd forums? Sookie is very sweet and seems really clever. She has such huge ears, and the left one is almost always floppy (unless she is really excited), it cracks me up. I wasn't sure what the white cross/blaze on her chest could be from - it looks more like a collie thing I thought? So tempted to do a wisdom panel genetic test! I just feel like it might help me guide her training a bit to know what her background is. We've been doing lots of nose work because she seemed to instinctively catch onto it. She is, however, ridiculously clumsy - not sure if that is her age or a permanent defect lol.


You can absolutely stay and ask questions!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sookie said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback! If most people think she is a mix is it okay for me to stick around and ask questions on the gsd forums? Sookie is very sweet and seems really clever. She has such huge ears, and the left one is almost always floppy (unless she is really excited), it cracks me up. I wasn't sure what the white cross/blaze on her chest could be from - it looks more like a collie thing I thought? So tempted to do a wisdom panel genetic test! I just feel like it might help me guide her training a bit to know what her background is. We've been doing lots of nose work because she seemed to instinctively catch onto it. She is, however, ridiculously clumsy - not sure if that is her age or a permanent defect lol.


You can absolutely stay and ask questions!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks very German shepherd to me too. Her expression is adorable. The wisdom panels are a waste of money unfortunately. But either way, stick around  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

